# Most common arrow diameter for 3D



## m0r1tz (Sep 14, 2012)

I shoot 3D mainly and got a bit of an eye opener while reading through the 3D threads. Seems like most archers opt for the thicker diameter arrows for 3D. I use a medium diameter arrow (Carbon Express Blue Streaks Select). Thought that the thicker arrows were more for indoor while the the thin diameter arrows would soot longer distances better like field and FITA.

What diameter arrow do you use for 3D and why?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

When it comes to 3D and indoor spot arrows I think of 23 diameter shafts (Fatboys, CXL's and many others) as being of medium diameter. Bigger diameter shafts would be 'large' and smaller diameters would be a small size. I expect my thinking is pretty much typical amongst competitive 3D'ers. It seems more and more folks are using shaft diameters greater than 23. I selected "medium" as I use Carbon Express CXL's and Easton Fatboys both of which are of 23 diameter.

If you are talking to hunters then the popular 23 diameter 3D/target shafts would be "large" or thick. If you are talking to field shooters the 23 diameter shafts would be "huge" and not typically used by field archers.

In NAA indoor archery the 23 diameter is the largest allowed so amongst those guys it would be "large".


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 26, 2005)

3d shooters like a larger diameter arrow to cut lines It gives them a better chance to score better. In Asa it will probably gain a person 4-8 points in a round at times. 
Ibo u see guys shooting what will give them the most speed. Usually smaller lighter shaft. Like a maxima blue streak.


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

most people will say shoot the fat shafts outdoors but if you look at the goldtip book from your dealers and there website levi won so many asa and ibo events shooting hunter pros with 140 grain points. like tim gillingham will say weight is king outdoors if you can judge yardage. as far as diameter i would choose the one that will allow you to shoot accuratly in the wind. i shoot a medium size because it matches my level of shooting in the wind


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

I use FatBoys for open class. 23/64's of an inch O.D.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Fat shafts are my preference.


----------



## DCPA (Jan 10, 2012)

I use GT 22 series. 27in with 100gr nibs


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

I started shooting 3d with medium (fatboys) and now shoot Fullbores (LARGE) and am happy I made the switch, Fullbores seem to fly better for me, I do pick up a line here and there.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have come full circle with arrows. Started with standard .246 and then went to GT 22's and X cutters. I recently picked up a vector turbo and I am using Victory VAP knitting needles. These things fly better than

any other arrow I have tried. They carry beautifully and in the wind are unbeatable. I gave up on the line cutting theory and now feel I score better with these little guys.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

peregrine82 said:


> I have come full circle with arrows. Started with standard .246 and then went to GT 22's and X cutters. I recently picked up a vector turbo and I am using Victory VAP knitting needles. These things fly better than
> 
> any other arrow I have tried. They carry beautifully and in the wind are unbeatable. I gave up on the line cutting theory and now feel I score better with these little guys.


Same here.
I pick up way more points with my VAPS then i ever did with the fat boys. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I've done a lot of points per round data collection. 

For me, 27 diameter is a big difference over 22 diameter (12 pts/40 targets average). This will be slightly less now with the elimination of the 14 ring though.

People say "fat shafts don't group"....of course you'll shoot larger groups. Stack them up touching and it's farther from center to center of each shaft and they also kick farther. But, we aren't talking about field or FITA, 3d isn't a group shooting game. 

Point weight them up to help reduce kickouts and then don't be an idiot when the 12 rings get crowded. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

I've been using Maxima 3D selects, but have been thinking about going to 23's or maybe 27's... just seems like too good of an advantage to pass up for another season.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Lightspeed 3D's seem to work best for me. Lighter weight helps me nudge the speed limit.


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

DCPA said:


> I use GT 22 series. 27in with 100gr nibs


Me too! 335 grains.


----------

